# meteoNisa - Estação Meteorológica de Nisa



## João Esteves (20 Jul 2009 às 19:47)

Boa Tarde a todos;

Volto desde dia *17/07/09* a ter um site dedicado à *Estação de Nisa* (ainda conta só com 3 páginas, mas brevemente estará completo).
Segue o estilo e o grafismo do existente site da estação da Portela "*meteoPortela*".

Conta com *WEBCAM*, uma _Logitech Pro 9000_ a debitar 24h com resolução de (por enquanto) apenas 320x240 px.

Brevemente colocarei fotos no site e páginas novas dedicadas à instalação desta webcam e de algumas modificações que operei na própria instalação dos sensores no exterior relacionadas com dificuldades de transmissão entre emissores e consola.

O sistema informático a que estava ligada a estação teve necessariamente que ser reciclado por material novo, pois o existente estava realmente obsoleto.

*http://meteo.vndv.com/meteoNisa/index.htm*

Assim que for tendo novidades, anuncio-as aqui.

Obrigado e agora vou descansar, que isto de subir e descer algumas 15 ou 20 vezes ao telhado, debaixo de um sol abrasador Alentejano e de 35ºC cansa um bocadinho


----------



## ferreirinha47 (20 Jul 2009 às 22:37)

João Esteves disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos;
> 
> Volto desde dia *17/07/09* a ter um site dedicado à *Estação de Nisa* (ainda conta só com 3 páginas, mas brevemente estará completo).
> Segue o estilo e o grafismo do existente site da estação da Portela "*meteoPortela*".
> ...




boa noite, quero felicitá-lo pela estação e o trabalho que teve ,  eu apesar de estra actualmnete a viver em Leiria, sou de gavião e essa estação é uma mais valia para consulta, obrigado


----------

